# Mean Darrell's 1st Summer HERF (12 July 2008)



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Who: *Mean D and the BABOTL's.*

What: *A HERF, the 1st sanctioned by mean D in Summer 08.*

When: *12 Jul 2008 at 1630 hrs (4:30pm).*

Where: *Mean D's House in San Jose.*

Why: *HERFing is fun, especially with the BABOTL's.

This is a BYOM HERF (bring your own meat). I will provide the usual such as sides and drinks. We will start at 1630 on Saturday, you're welcome to head over to West Coast prior to the HERF.

Please keep the list going if you can attend:

*1) Mean Darrell

*Your BABOTL,*

"Mean" Darrell*


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*1) Mean Darrell
2) bobarian
*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*1) Mean Darrell
2) bobarian
3) MOBD*


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Damn, I have been meaning to attend a BA herf, but I am going to be out of town that weekend. :hn

I will make it to one of these eventually. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> I will make it to one of these eventually.


We won't hold our breath.  :bn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Damn, I have been meaning to attend a BA herf, but I am going to be out of town that weekend. :hn
> 
> I will make it to one of these eventually. :ss





Darrell said:


> We won't hold our breath.  :bn


We're gonna borrow him for SoCal 9.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> We're gonna borrow him for SoCal 9.


Want a pat on the back?  :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Want a pat on the back?  :r


Me? Hell no. Don't need no pat on the back.  :r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

pnoon said:


> We're gonna borrow him for SoCal 9.





Darrell said:


> Want a pat on the back?  :r





pnoon said:


> Me? Hell no. Don't need no pat on the back.  :r


Come on guys, lets keep this civil. 

Eventually I will light up with the Bay Area crew.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that we have dragged Rollito out of his cave for a herf, Aaron is the last FOG we have to get to a BABOTL herf! :tu

Someday maybe we will get to herf with the big boys in SoCal.

Good to see MOBD will be down!:ss


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Now that we have dragged Rollito out of his cave for a herf, Aaron is the last FOG we have to get to a BABOTL herf! :tu
> 
> Someday maybe we will get to herf with the big boys in SoCal.
> 
> Good to see MOBD will be down!:ss


Wow, I don't think I would consider myself a FOG, you guys have probably been smoking longer than I have. 

You ever smoke that Tatuaje Gran Cojonu I sent you? If so, what did you think? I haven't had one of those in a while, I really need to change that.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> We won't hold our breath.  :bn


Yeah, I'll try and make it. :fu :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Yeah, I'll try and make it. :fu :ss


I hope to see you, Steve. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

montecristo#2 said:


> Wow, I don't think I would consider myself a FOG, you guys have probably been smoking longer than I have.
> 
> You ever smoke that Tatuaje Gran Cojonu I sent you? If so, what did you think? I haven't had one of those in a while, I really need to change that.


I have taken it to two herfs, but havent smoked it yet! It is a scary looking stick! It sits on the top of my Tat/Pepin humi, so I see it calling me everyday! :hn


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

bobarian said:


> I have taken it to two herfs, but havent smoked it yet! It is a scary looking stick! It sits on the top of my Tat/Pepin humi, so I see it calling me everyday! :hn


I think it is getting close to 2 years on that one. I think these were from Aug or Sept 06 if I remember correctly.

That baby is well rested. 

If you bring that to a herf, you probably won't need to bring anything else to smoke for yourself. :r


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, Snoop FlakeyFlake here. Yet again looks like I'll be unable to make it. 

Hopefully with the title of "1st Summer Herf"; this means you'll be having more.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with Danny on this, i can't make it either. But you all should attend the SF one on the 28th :tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

As of right now, I can probably make it.. :ss

I am a HERF virgin, so you guys will have to take it easy on me. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> As of right now, I can probably make it.. :ss
> 
> I am a HERF virgin, so you guys will have to take it easy on me. :r


:r

I make no promises.

C'mon on out, it will be a blast. The BABOTL's will be there with cigars and good food, what more could you want?


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> *I make no promises.*
> 
> C'mon on out, it will be a blast. The BABOTL's will be there with cigars and good food, what more could you want?


That comment scares me.. LOL

Good Cigars + Good Food + Good Drink = Awesomeness


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Oooh a list. :chk:chk

Oops. Did I say that out loud? :gn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Oooh a list. :chk:chk
> 
> Oops. Did I say that out loud? :gn


:r:bn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> As of right now, I can probably make it.. :ss
> 
> I am* a HERF virgin*, so you guys will have to take it easy on me. :r


Woohooo, Now there is a reason to attend right there! :mn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Woohooo, Now there is a reason to attend right there! :mn:gn:gn:gn


We will be nice to him as long as he doesn't break down in the rain with no pliers. :r:bn


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Awww SHHHHHHHH... I'm jealous, you guys get to pop someone's cherry. Ironfreak, i suggest bringing an iron-suit :gn:gn:gn


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know if I am excited about getting my cherry popped.. 

:r


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make this. If all goes as planned, that will the the day we all arrive here after driving cross country.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> I don't know if I am excited about getting my cherry popped..
> 
> :r


You might want to ask Deucer what his first herf was like!:r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

bobarian said:


> You might want to ask Deucer what his first herf was like!:r


I heard he was still crying and felt dirty...

:bn:r:r:r


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll be there. Probably come to the shop before and have a couple smokes before herfin it.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to Rob at Taboo. We will be smoking Special Forces Original Blend Torps, from one of his contests! I am also bringing a few Twists for the babies in the crowd.:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Thanks to Rob at Taboo. We will be smoking Special Forces Original Blend Torps, from one of his contests! I am also bringing a few Twists for the babies in the crowd.:r


:dr:tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Kondour said:


> I'll be there. Probably come to the shop before and have a couple smokes before herfin it.


Now i'm glad i'm not going :r:r:r

J/K Derek... good to see you lurking around


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Where you at Tam and Jeff?


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

*1) Mean Darrell
2) bobarian
3) MOBD
4) duhman

*Usually I'm camping the week after Independence Day, but this year I'm not.:ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I will do my best to make it out. I am getting home from my Honeymoon on the 11th, so if I can get my Wife to let me out I will be there.:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, so who came into West Coast last night asking if "Mean" Darrell was around? :r

I work Tuesday night, Thursday night, and Saturday during the day so those who seek the Mean one now know when to find him. :r:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> OK, so who came into West Coast last night asking if "Mean" Darrell was around? :r
> 
> I work Tuesday night, Thursday night, and Saturday during the day so those who seek the Mean one now know when to find him. :r:r


They were probably just checking to make sure the Coast Was Clear before entering!!!:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Come one, come all! :tu:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

1) assclown
*2) bobarian*
*3) MOBD*
*4) duhman*
5) Ahbroody crusing in at about 930pm as the plane from hawaii lands at 8pm. I live 2 minutes from assclown so I should be there for the grand finally. Herf virgin also


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> 1) assclown
> *2) bobarian*
> *3) MOBD*
> *4) duhman*
> 5) Ahbroody crusing in at about 930pm as the plane from hawaii lands at 8pm. I live 2 minutes from assclown so I should be there for the grand finally. Herf virgin also


6) Ratters- aw frick, I'll be there, unlike other people who don't show up to other people's herfs. :fu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> 1) assclown
> *2) bobarian*
> *3) MOBD*
> *4) duhman*
> 5) Ahbroody crusing in at about 930pm as the plane from hawaii lands at 8pm. I live 2 minutes from assclown so I should be there for the grand finally. Herf virgin also


:r You will get RG for this one as soon as I can give it again!!! :r

That is a perfect username for his Meaness!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is the updated list:

1) Mean D
2) bobarian
3) OBD
4) duhman
5) ahbroody
6) Ratters
7) Kondour

I am hoping to have something BABOTL related to hand out, just need to find a source to have them made first. :tu


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Add one more, if there is still room.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

1) Mean D
2) bobarian
3) OBD
4) duhman
5) ahbroody
6) Ratters
7) Kondour
8) EastBay

*This might be another BYOC event. Meaning bring your own chair. :tu*


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, my chair is still there. :chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Hey, my chair is still there. :chk


:r:r:rReserved seating!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Hey, my chair is still there. :chk


Yep, it sure is. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Man, Bob's Especials are smoking great. :ss

I keed, I keed. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Here is the updated list:
> 
> 1) Mean D
> 2) bobarian
> ...


BTW - I caught the OBD!!!

AND

Please dear God don't give us another Cremosa Cubana!!!u


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Please dear God don't give us another Cremosa Cubana!!!u


Your god can't help you in my house. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> BTW - I caught the OBD!!!
> 
> AND
> 
> Please dear God don't give us another Cremosa Cubana!!!u





Darrell said:


> Your god can't help you in my house. :r


Yikes!!!:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I think D has some tasty Tamboril's aging for this herf!u


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> BTW - I caught the OBD!!!
> 
> AND
> 
> Please dear God don't give us another Cremosa Cubana!!!u


Man... I see you fellas smoke some fine cigars at your herfs... :ss:bn

I think you need to let Derek pick the cigars... he has some GOOD taste!:dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I think D has some tasty Tamboril's aging for this herf!u


:r

I don't even know what that is, and I don't want to either.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm, I might have some well aged Tamborils just for Darrell....


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> I'm, I might have some well aged Tamborils just for Darrell....


:r

I'm good, thanks anyway Steve. :bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. Where you at Jeff?


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Darrell said:


> 1) Mean D
> 2) bobarian
> 3) OBD
> 4) duhman
> ...


Wait what? I thought you said I could sit on your lap. :chk:bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Wait what? I thought you said I could sit on your lap. :chk:bn


Well you can, but nobody else. :tu:r:bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Yoohoo, Jeff? Tam? :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Well you can, but nobody else. :tu:r:bn


That's what he told be at the last Herf I attended at his house and then he wouldn't leave my ash alone the rest of the night!!!:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> That's what he told be at the last Herf I attended at his house and then he wouldn't leave my ash alone the rest of the night!!!:r


Their is something about old balls and the smell of cremosa's that really do it for me.

:r

:bn

u u u u


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Their is something about old balls and the smell of cremosa's that really do it for me.


"Your face smells like old man balls!"

What movie is this from??


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be there.

I've got something going on mid day, so I might get down there a little late. But I'll be there


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> I've got something going on mid day, so I might get down there a little late. But I'll be there


Rock on! :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> I've got something going on mid day, so I might get down there a little late. But I'll be there


He's ALIVE!

We were worried about you Jeffrey. See you in a couple weeks. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt :tu


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

woohoo, a couple more weeks boys! oh btw how are Bob's monte's smokin Mean Darrell? you passing these out? I'm sure Bob won't mind.:cb


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

There's a slight possibilty i can make it, but it won't be til late.


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

I am on a stand-by as of now, will know better come Monday.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll try to make it too.

Now I need to think of something yummy to bring.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Come one, come all. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I have Sunday the 13th off


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> I have Sunday the 13th off


Switch it. We miss you Tam.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Switch it. We miss you Tam.


I miss all of you guys too! haha. I'll see what I can do. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> I miss all of you guys too! haha. I'll see what I can do. :tu


:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

1) Mean D
2) bobarian
3) OBD
4) duhman
5) ahbroody
6) Ratters
7) Kondour
8) EastBay
9) IronFreak
10) Hoax
11) Mikey
12) Jeff

Is this the current list of attendees? Did I leave anyone off?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

1) Mean D
2) bobarian
3) OBD
4) duhman
5) ahbroody
6) Ratters
7) Kondour
8) EastBay
9) IronFreak
10) Hoax
11) Mikey
12) Jeff
13) Doctorcue

Lucky 13 biznitches!!!! The Doc is in! Who is going to smoke some Swisher Grapes with me???


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> Lucky 13 biznitches!!!! The Doc is in! Who is going to smoke some Swisher Grapes with me???


I'll trade you one for a *Cremosa Short Churchill (CsC)* I'm currently working on. :r:bn


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Ooh! Cremosa shorty! Notes of taint with a hint of arm-pit. :dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> Ooh! Cremosa shorty! Notes of taint with a hint of arm-pit. :dr


This blend is a mix of taint, burning condoms, and day old cheeseburgers.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like we got a full house! :tu

We will be having a few pre-herf smokes at West Coast Cigars for anyone who wants to come early.:cb

As you are picking out your herf smokes, you may come across some smokes that no longer appeal to you. As always I will be collecting smokes to send to the Troops, so clean out your coolers and I will take care of sending them off.
If you want to include a note to tag along that would be great.:chk

If anyone knows of someone serving who is in need of smokes just let me know the addy at the herf! :ss

It's almost herfin time! BABOTL style!:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

1) Mean D
2) bobarian
3) OBD
4) duhman
5) ahbroody
6) Ratters
7) Kondour
8) EastBay
9) IronFreak
10) Hoax
11) Mikey
12) Jeff
13) Doctorcue
14) Weak_Link 100% this time


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Holy shite, that's a big list. :r


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Holy shite, that's a big list. :r


That's what she said!


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Need to cancel, sadly...

Although would love to contribute some smokes for the troops, let me know how. Its baking in here, so if shipping can wait until next week that would be great.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Hopefully you can make the next one. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, think I'm out too. 

Schatzi goes in tomorrow for an operation to remove a mast cell tumor between her ear and head. I gotta stay home and keep and eye on her Saturday. I'm really not happy about missing out.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Ratters said:


> Yep, think I'm out too.
> 
> Schatzi goes in tomorrow for an operation to remove a mast cell tumor between her ear and head. I gotta stay home and keep and eye on her Saturday. I'm really not happy about missing out.


Poor conehead doggy. I can't believe you aren't going but know your dog-girl needs her dad. 

I'm going to have to work a few hours in the morning at the B&M and then I'll be on my way down. It's the big 'Cornfest" in Brentwood this weekend and I'm going to do my best to get out by no later than noon.


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Hopefully you can make the next one. :tu


Will try. August 2nd?


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

weak_link said:


> Poor conehead doggy. I can't believe you aren't going but know your dog-girl needs her dad.
> 
> I'm going to have to work a few hours in the morning at the B&M and then I'll be on my way down. It's the big 'Cornfest" in Brentwood this weekend and I'm going to do my best to get out by no later than noon.


Ahh, the Brentwood Cornfest. A festival and celebration of corn.. 

I am hoping to head down to Darrel's no later than 2PM. I was thinking of hitting Westcoast before..


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ironfreak said:


> I am hoping to head down to Darrel's no later than 2PM. I was thinking of hitting Westcoast before..


:r

You're going to be bummed if you show up at 2. I'll still be at WCC working. The HERF is at 4:30.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ratters said:


> Yep, think I'm out too.
> 
> Schatzi goes in tomorrow for an operation to remove a mast cell tumor between her ear and head. I gotta stay home and keep and eye on her Saturday. I'm really not happy about missing out.


Poor Doggy!!! Poor Steve!!!

That sucks!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Yep, think I'm out too.
> 
> Schatzi goes in tomorrow for an operation to remove a mast cell tumor between her ear and head. I gotta stay home and keep and eye on her Saturday. I'm really not happy about missing out.


We'll see you next time, Steve. :tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> You're going to be bummed if you show up at 2. I'll still be at WCC working. The HERF is at 4:30.


San Jose is like an hour and 30 minutes from me.. If I head down at 2PM, I get there at 3:30PM.

Try to pay attention, Darrell.. :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Yep, think I'm out too.
> 
> Schatzi goes in tomorrow for an operation to remove a mast cell tumor between her ear and head. I gotta stay home and keep and eye on her Saturday. I'm really not happy about missing out.


Hope Schatzi's surgery goes well. Take care bud.:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Schatzi's fine but they found two more tumors to be removed so she has a bunch of stitches and her paw wrapped up. So yeah, I'm out for sure. I'm really bummed about missing out.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Schatzi's fine but they found two more tumors to be removed so she has a bunch of stitches and her paw wrapped up. So yeah, I'm out for sure. I'm really bummed about missing out.


Let's just move the Herf to your place. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Let's just move the Herf to your place. :ss


No. :r:bn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Dee double are double el, I can feel your excitement all the way up here in the north state. I hope you are able to sleep, it's near herfer's eve.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It's almost HERF time. Everyone attending should have recieved a PM about the details. :ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Darrell said:


> It's almost HERF time. Everyone attending should have recieved a PM about the details. :ss


Apparently the Brentwood Corn Fest is supposed to be bigger than ever this year and boss-man is wanting me to come in the afternoon rather than morning. I'm going to have to play this one by ear but if I get out too late I'm probably not going to want to drive the couple hours down to San Jose. :|

If I do show up I'll bring all my own food/drink and just let me know what my assignment is on that other thingy we talked about if I don't see yous alls. :hn


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

weak_link said:


> Apparently the Brentwood Corn Fest is supposed to be bigger than ever this year and boss-man is wanting me to come in the afternoon rather than morning. I'm going to have to play this one by ear but if I get out too late I'm probably not going to want to drive the couple hours down to San Jose. :|
> 
> If I do show up I'll bring all my own food/drink and just let me know what my assignment is on that other thingy we talked about if I don't see yous alls. :hn


You better make it man.. I am bringing that hat with me to the HERF (Since I am lame and haven't made it out to your house yet).


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Is it tomorrow yet? I want to eat bbq, drink beer, and smoke. : )


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> It's almost HERF time. Everyone attending should have recieved a PM about the details. :ss


I haven't gotten a PM so I guess I'm off the hook! :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> I haven't gotten a PM so I guess I'm off the hook! :chk


You never said you were coming, so yep you're off the hook.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Have a ball kids!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Just leaving Chico now!!!

Remember - If I break down on the side of the hwy don't leave me stranded!!!:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Just leaving Chico now!!!
> 
> Remember - If I break down on the side of the hwy don't leave me stranded!!!:r


:r

I like you, so I'll bring you some pliers. Make sure you know where you are at, and don't tell me near a Wal-Mart and gas station.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Well the cornhole fest was a bust but I got out too late to make the San Jose drive and ended up slumming it at Ratters. Bet you guys burned some awesome smokes down there today- hope it was a blast. 
:bl


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

we need pics Mean D!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

:ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a great time. Darrell puts on a mean herf. I had to smoke some of a Cremosa. It took three CCs to get the taste out. It was nice to meet all you guys. Nobody even broke down getting there! Pics were taken.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I, too, was Cremosa-ed.. 

It was great to meet you guys.. Had a great time for the couple hours I was there..

Hope to do it again..


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Darrell, I found that awesome Herf you said I was going to miss. It was in Vacaville, not in San Jose. :r 


I would have made it down, but the drive to San Jose isn't very wallet friendly in my current situation. Glad to hear you guys had a good time.:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

What a kick ass HERF. We had tons of good food, smokes, drinks, and BOTL's. Here are a few photos.

From L-R Hoax, Duhman, Darrell, Dwhitacre, and Butterbeezy










L - R Duhman, Darrell, Dwhitacre, Butterbeezy, and Mikey Burr

Bobarian finally made a picture (between Butterbeezy and Mikey Burr)










Doctorcue is here as well now (closest to the sliding glass door)










We had a great HERF, I had a blast and I think everyone did. Some great sticks were smoked, a few 1/3's of a Cremosa were smoked. We did a few sticks for the PPP. I love HERFing with these guys. They really hooked me up too, with half a box of Partagas Lusintanias from 01. :dr

Thanks fellas! :tu:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried man but it was all bad.
Didnt get off the plane till 9pm. luggage was obtained after 930. one suitcase had busted open because the zipper system magically got destroyed and been ziptied shut. No report done by hawaiian airlines left me standing at the counter complaining. got home and called the number just before 11 but no one answered.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> I tried man but it was all bad.
> Didnt get off the plane till 9pm. luggage was obtained after 930. one suitcase had busted open because the zipper system magically got destroyed and been ziptied shut. No report done by hawaiian airlines left me standing at the counter complaining. got home and called the number just before 11 but no one answered.


You should have left a message. We were still going, I saw the missed call but no message was left and I did not recognize the number.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Darrell said:


> You should have left a message. We were still going, I saw the missed call but no message was left and I did not recognize the number.


Yeah but did you have pliers? :r

Looks like an awesome herf. I will make it to a Mean D herf someday. Probably when I have a real job and don't need to work weekend for extra scratch.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

my bad man i just figured you had gone to bed.

Its just how the day went, one of those non stop crap days. 5 hours on a plane with a 2 year old and 6 month old equals suck. horrible 2 cause my kids were actually good. You should have seen some of the crap kids pulled on the plane. Parents just likeignore their fricking kids these days and let them act insane


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Yeah but did you have pliers? :r
> 
> Looks like an awesome herf. I will make it to a Mean D herf someday. Probably when I have a real job and don't need to work weekend for extra scratch.


How about August 2nd? 



gamayrouge said:


> I would have made it down, but the drive to San Jose isn't very wallet friendly in my current situation. Glad to hear you guys had a good time.:chk


How about this? Next time you want to attend one of my HERFs, you take BART to Fremont and I'll pick you up and drop you off?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great pics guys! Looks like you had a good time! Sorry I couldn't make it but I went to Vin's which is 3,000 miles closer!! :r 

I bet the Cremosa was much better than the Swisher Sweets stearns and I smoked.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> How about August 2nd?
> 
> How about this? Next time you want to attend one of my HERFs, you take BART to Fremont and I'll pick you up and drop you off?


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Definitely a great time! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, Darrell. I always enjoy seeing gorillas at play.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Thanks for the pics, Darrell. I always enjoy seeing gorillas at play.


Thanks Peter, I love hosting Herfs. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice work boys - looks like a great time for all! :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:tu looks like a great time


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Darrell!!!

Remember that SJPD chopper buzzing around? Yeah, I get home and at the apartment complex across the street from my condo there are 8 SJPD patrol cars and 1 Fire engine and a bunch of unhappy people sitting on the curb. Not sure what happened, I'm guessing a fight.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

gamayrouge said:


> That sounds like a plan!


If the BABOTL are not attending the Lake Herf on Aug. 2 please let me know so I don't buy a lot of food. Darrell is trying to smooze you over to the dark side


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice backyard setup. it appears to have been a successful fest. I appreciate the visual aids. Great hosting "Dee double are double el":tu

Marianne, how could anyone resist the Trinity Fest after seeing the great layout. I am looking forward to it.

-Richard


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

hoax said:


> Thanks Darrell!!!
> 
> Remember that SJPD chopper buzzing around? Yeah, I get home and at the apartment complex across the street from my condo there are 8 SJPD patrol cars and 1 Fire engine and a bunch of unhappy people sitting on the curb. Not sure what happened, I'm guessing a fight.


No bullet holes in the wall? 
I could find nothing about it in the news.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> How about this? Next time you want to attend one of my HERFs, you take BART to Fremont and I'll pick you up and drop you off?


Tam, I heard you live in The Sco now... Don't forget, i'm only in Burlingame so you can also take BART to Millbrae and you can roll with me. :tu just don't have any of that green & gold crap on :chk


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

As always, the HERF was great! Right on D and right on to the BABOTL's that attended. :ss


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> If the BABOTL are not attending the Lake Herf on Aug. 2 please let me know so I don't buy a lot of food. Darrell is trying to smooze you over to the dark side


I meant in general it was a good plan, I somehow overlooked butterbeezy's which is also a sweet deal!

Aug. 2nd I will be finding my way to the Lake Herf! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Darrell is trying to smooze you over to the dark side


No way, I wish I could be there. I'm the SJ Host though, so I cannot let our arch nemesis J Carlton come to SJ without a proper welcome. :mn


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

butterbeezy said:


> ... just don't have any of that green & gold crap on


Oh Snap! Here I was thinkin' we were cool. :gn

J/K! :ss

Sorry about sending our top two guys to the NL to pitch against your G-Men. We need to plan a Oakland AAA's herf! Watch these prospects develop into Major League players then get traded before arbitration can kick in.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll be at the Darrell vs jcarlton herf.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

duhman said:


> I'll be at the Darrell vs jcarlton herf.


Post in that HERF's thread. :tg :r


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> Oh Snap! Here I was thinkin' we were cool. :gn
> 
> J/K! :ss
> 
> Sorry about sending our top two guys to the NL to pitch against your G-Men. We need to plan a Oakland AAA's herf! Watch these prospects develop into Major League players then get traded before arbitration can kick in.


You too??? It's not that i'm against Moneyball & the Elephants, I just *BLEED ORANGE*. Billy Beane may do some weird transactions, but he always produces a great team. I'm a baseball junkee... i'll watch any game (even your stinkin elephants :bn)


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> Oh Snap! Here I was thinkin' we were cool. :gn
> 
> J/K! :ss
> 
> Sorry about sending our top two guys to the NL to pitch against your G-Men. We need to plan a Oakland AAA's herf! Watch these prospects develop into Major League players then get traded before arbitration can kick in.


I am down for the A's HERF.. Green and Gold, baby!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

An A's Herf sounds cool to me. Let's find a date and set it up, Brian. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I might be able to host an A's fan herf in Pinole.. (other fans invited of course) I'll have to double check with my older brother though.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *duhman* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1767047#post1767047 
_I'll be at the Darrell vs jcarlton herf._

Post in that HERF's thread. :tg :r

I just noticed I posted this in the wrong thread...:bn


----------

